#  Nachrichten >   Stimmt's: Alkohol wird auch durch die Haut aufgenommen >

## zeit.de

Ein Freund behauptet, nach einem Bad mit 50 Litern Sekt im Wasser sternhagelvoll gewesen zu sein. Er schwört, keinen Schluck davon getrunken zu haben. Kann man Alkohol durch die Haut aufnehmen? Astrid Suding, Frankfurt  Weiterlesen...

----------

